# Best Places On Earth



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, with the crowd on here I bet someone's been just about everywhere in the USA. Call out some of those special, less famous places that hold a place in your heart. One of mine is the South Warner Mountains Wilderness. I love camping at Warren Lake, hunting off the east side of the summit trail, and exploring some of the century old cabins hidden deep in the canyons. I remember scouting trips where I camped in age-old deer beds on a steep slope and a mule train hunting trip in the deep snow of an early fall storm. I recall a challenging hike where 15 Boy Scouts learned something about work, reward, and natural wonder. 

Worth a look or even a trip for those who appreciate the truly wild places.--------SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I once went to evvingstun..


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sunlight Basin Wyoming. Spectacular country. Excellent fishing. I grew up in Billings and my brother and I used to spend a week every summer fishing the creeks in the basin and the lake below Beartooth Pass. Just an awesome place.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lightning Ridge in unit 15 up by Grangeville Idaho. We started hunted whitetails up there in '82. It was awesome hunting. The ridge had old stands of red cedar, podarosa and tamerac on the north side and head-high rose bushes on the south slope. I can't count the years of fun we had in stands, rattling and stalking whitetails on this ridge. An old man named John Groom use to own it. He was a nice guy. After he died his kids sold it to a guy that owned a construction company. Three years ago my son and I went up there to do some hunting. The whole north side had been logged and the south side had a network of roads dug into it. He was subdividing it for cabins. I nearly cried.
The other was midnight mountain in south east Idaho. I shot many mulies with a bow there including three P&Y bucks. I couldn't go there without seeing bucks. Then some Dbag tore a trail up a canyon leading up to it and now there is a trail on every ridge. I'm sad about that place too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mulchatna Drainage in Alaska. Its a pretty bizarre feeling to watch that float plane you rode in on, fly off into the distance and realize you truly are "on you own".

Really, just throw a dart at a map of Alaska, its all amazing.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Atchafalaya Swamp south Looooziana. Newbies go in but never come out :shock: Seriously though, where can you go and catch bass and catfish out of your duck blind while you're limiting out on greenheads and be back at the camp in time to cook it for lunch then get an evening hunt in and take a whitetail or two in between lunch and your early afternoon squirrel hunt. Just don't get bit by a gator!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

British Columbia, Alaska, San Juans Mountains of Colorado, Southern Utah.

Have to add the Uintas. I love em.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have yet to find one special place out in the wilds, they are all special to me. From my first elk hunt on top of Fairview Canyon to my hunts in southern Arizona all the way up to British Colombia and everything in between hold special memories to me and I would love to redo all my hunts again.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

North fork of the coeur d'alene river fly rod in hand


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

The upper Mulchatna is a cool area. I've been all over Alaska and my favorite place there is the 40-mile country (the area described in John McPhee's book, "Coming into the Country"). (Chuck, you thought I'd say Kodiak Island, didn't ya :mrgreen

There are several places in the lower 48 that are near and dear to my heart. Growing up in WV, my family had a cabin at the base of the Dolly Sods Wilderness and I spent my summers hiking, fishing, and berry picking all over that country. 

Over the last few years, I've also grown quite fond of my hunting area somewhere north of Strawberry Reservoir, especially during the elk rut. Mid to late September is my favorite time of the year in large part because I get to spend time in that area, seeing the fall colors, hearing bulls bugle, and just spending time with nature.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mtnbeer said:


> TThere are several places in the lower 48 that are near and dear to my heart. Growing up in WV, my family had a cabin at the base of the Dolly Sods Wilderness and I spent my summers hiking, fishing, and berry picking all over that country.


Mighty purty country... till the leaves come off anyway :mrgreen:. I lived near there for a while, Philippi WVA.

-DallanC


----------



## bozlee (Sep 26, 2007)

Kalaloch, WA can't beat the surf fishing, Haystacks, rocky cliffs, sandy beaches, tide pools and the nearby Hoh Rainforest. 

AMAZING!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy I've been thinkin' about this one since it was posted. I been working, fishing, and hunting from Prudhoe Bay to South America; Atlantic to Pacific Oceans.




I'd have to say my kitchen is is the best, and wildest, place on earth.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The top of Mt. McKinley (Denali) is fairly impressive.

But, then again, the 50 Mile Mountain has some pretty specular views as well.


but I think my favorite place is just any open meadow on the east side of Boulder Mountain. The views across the Escalante desert are as good as anything I've ever seen. I blame those views for my lack of kills during hunting season. Too much time spent looking a the desert....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive seen some pretty remote places on vancover island where all the trees have moss hanging off thousand or more old growth cedar trees. Bears around every corner. 

I did a job on a lake in kentucky and for the life of me I cant remember what it was called. It had one of the prettiest crystal clear rivers coming out of it. I fished it every night. You never new what you're going to catch. I caught gar, brown trout, carp, large mouth bass, crappie, pearch, catfish and a few other fish I cant rember what they were called. Every night the fog would roll in about as thick as ive ever seen. The fire flies would come out and it looked like millions of blinking streaking stars. Best of all I never saw another fisherman. 

Alaska is amazing. Ive fished quite a few rivers where fish have probably never seen a lure. Pike on every cast. Always bears and wolf tracks in the sand. Also never seen another fisherman.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bozlee said:


> Kalaloch, WA can't beat the surf fishing, Haystacks, rocky cliffs, sandy beaches, tide pools and the nearby Hoh Rainforest.
> 
> AMAZING!


I worked in Port Angeles WA two jobs this year, a little over three months total. We rented a house on the Elwha River between Forks and Port Angeles. nice country

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bozlee said:


> Kalaloch, WA can't beat the surf fishing, Haystacks, rocky cliffs, sandy beaches, tide pools and the nearby Hoh Rainforest.
> 
> AMAZING!


Hey, welcome to the forum.

.


----------



## bozlee (Sep 26, 2007)

Wyogoob it is beautiful country. If you get up there again and have time to go for a drive head south down to Kalaloch, beautiful. Oh and if you see a little sign that says "Big Cedar Tree", turn down that road its worth it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bozlee said:


> Wyogoob it is beautiful country. If you get up there again and have time to go for a drive head south down to Kalaloch, beautiful. Oh and if you see a little sign that says "Big Cedar Tree", turn down that road its worth it.


Thank you, I will do that. I have a friend that lives in Port Angeles and he has hiked the Olympic NP all his life. I recently reviewed hundreds of his hiking pics, wow! Mrs. Goob and I Hiked into the Hoh rainforest in 1998. The hike was a bust, a terrible rainstorm and my wife's new rainsuit leaked like a sieve. I fished the Hoh River once and got skunked; wrong time of year. The fishing, salt water and fresh water, is really good up there. When I left Port Angeles the 2nd weekend of September the Hoh was starting to get hot and the Queets was really going strong for steelhead.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

How lucky we are to have such a variety of geography at our doorsteps here in the west. I'm working in the Oregon Cascades this week east of Eugene......so many crystal clear streams and rivers wind through the stands of fir and cedar. Seen a trophy banana slug today too. Bet Goob even has a recipe!--------SS


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a wilderness area, but La Crosse Wisconsin. A old mid-size river town on the banks of the Mississippi River, surrounded by limestone bluffs, and the town has some of the most beautiful and interesting residential architecture you will find anywhere.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My place wouldn't mean nothing to nobody but me. But it's loaded with memories of my old man, and my grandpa, and my great grandpa.

Still, I'll vote for Angel's Landing in Zion National Park.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> My place wouldn't mean nothing to nobody but me. But it's loaded with memories of my old man, and my grandpa, and my great grandpa.
> 
> Still, I'll vote for Angel's Landing in Zion National Park.


The world would be a better place if everyone had a place like your talking about Finn.-------SS


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

PBH said:


> The top of Mt. McKinley (Denali) is fairly impressive


Did you climb it?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

my best friend and I were discussing this last night over a cold one. Next thing you know wives joined in. We brought up so many places that we have all been fortunate enough to visit and see. From overseas to right in our backyard of Utah. Towards the end of the evening my friend said "the best place we could have been tonight was anywhere with you guys". 

That folks is what it is all about.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Cibola national Forest outside Ramah, New mexico
2. the 50 acre farm I used to live on at 5254 Ashland road in Washington Township, Wappello county, Iowa.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> my best friend and I were discussing this last night over a cold one. Next thing you know wives joined in. We brought up so many places that we have all been fortunate enough to visit and see. From overseas to right in our backyard of Utah. Towards the end of the evening my friend said "the best place we could have been tonight was anywhere with you guys".
> 
> That folks is what it is all about.


He!! ya Mule, your friend said it all!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Did you climb it?


No. I lived in it's shadow for a short time. I did hike a few other areas -- I guess you could say the foothills of Denali. Walking on glaciers and moraine filelds is a pretty creepy experience in itself. Setting up a tent and watching Dall sheep and grizzly bears both feeding in valley below is pretty nice memory. But I never did climb Denali. That was a risk I wasn't willing to take.

What I did do a few different times was fly the mountain. That's where the views come in. I was fortunate enough to fly it on a couple clear days, where you could see from the top of the mountain nearly to the ocean! Those views were magnificent. I'll never forget my first sighting of that mountain -- I don't know if I've ever been more impressed by the sight of something in my life. It is completely indescribable to put into words the magnitude of that mountain.

Another awe-inspiring view that I can only replay in my mind is from a crisp, cool morning in September driving the Glenn Highway. My younger brother, a runner, was jogging the roadside while I drove the truck behind him. The fall colors were brilliant. The sky was clear and electric-blue. But what really capped this scene behind those yellows and reds of fall foliage, and framed against that electric-blue sky stood Mount Sanford and Mount Drum in their white coats. I don't think my brother has ever run in a more picturesque scene since that morning.

This picture doesn't do justice to what we experienced. But it might give you a small glimpse of what we saw:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54731015

Gumbo -- thanks for asking. My morning has been filled with some great memories!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Been to a lot of places over the years- but one I keep coming back to every year is the island area of Lake Eire- spent my youth there from late May into Sept. From great fishing to scenery to history of America- sure holds a special place for me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packfish said:


> Been to a lot of places over the years- but one I keep coming back to every year is the island area of Lake Eire- spent my youth there from late May into Sept. From great fishing to scenery to history of America- sure holds a special place for me.


What kind of fish?? Walleye?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> What kind of fish?? Walleye?


And big smallies, I'll bet.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Walleye- huge smallmouths and perch- 1 brother ended up being a guide there and one in Washington-


----------

